# Anyone tried Billing NEW CPT 96161? ANY response by ANY payors yet?



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone- In NYS they have been pushing pediatric providers to do Post Partum Depression Screening assessments on Mom's to try and catch a problem early. Prior to Jan 2017, we were told us to use 99420, which some payors pay/deny, but at the very least acknowledge the code. From 01/17 forward, we were told to use G8431 (HD) for Pos tests, and G8510 (HD) for neg tests, for all Medicaid/Safety Net products, or use code 96161 for commercial payors. We do not bill Medicare, we have little Medicaid, so the majority of our billing is for 96161. We billed 61 of these out, and NOTHING. We know they have left our system, thru Emdeon, to the payor and accepted, then Crickets.....NO PAYOR is even acknowledging with a denial! Has anyone else out there had any luck/problems with this code? Thanks!


----------

